# Custom Designs for Printing Company



## Andrew Sun (May 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering if any of you know any good printing companies that would print 8x8 hard cover photo books designed by the clients themselves? (including front and back cover + inside pages).

Most printing companies I've found does not allow that but rather put the pictures into their pre-made templates which I do not want. Thanks.

Regards, Andrew


----------



## JOHNARLETH (May 31, 2009)

I do, Hi Quality -Cheap Price, write jma@artfuldragon.com.  We've made 200,000 this year, for schools, photographers and children of all ages.  100% satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2009)

Any shop with an offset press should be able to do this.


----------

